# I AM LEGEND poster orders



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok guys

My design team is on this to recreate similar to the above pic :squintdan (please note: similar not a direct copy)

Can I have names below of who is interested the size will be approx 4ft wide 3ft high on a digitally printed banner.

Along with your name please put your car colour and reg if you would like it to be more personal, if you dont then you will get a standard banner as above.


I need 20 to make this work. and I will post a designed proof to make sure you see what your getting.

£45 each delivered.

Example:

Robbie - ultimate silver - MY11 GTR



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Robbie


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Robbie!! 

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Not that I am going all lawyery on you, but you are basically admitting to intended copyright infringement on line. Either the ad agency or Nissan (depends who copyright owner is) could come after you, and you wouldn't have a leg to stand on with evidence like this on permanent record.

Of course they are unlikely to bother with proceedings as the letter would cost them more than your total sales cost but I'm just warning you!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Not that I am going all lawyery on you, but you are basically admitting to intended copyright infringement on line. Either the ad agency or Nissan (depends who copyright owner is) could come after you, and you wouldn't have a leg to stand on with evidence like this on permanent record.
> 
> Of course they are unlikely to bother with proceedings as the letter would cost them more than your total sales cost but I'm just warning you!


Even if its not an exact copy?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Be interesting if you can get around the legal issues. Customising the performance figures would be a material change, e.g. nought to 60mph in 2.x seconds etc!

Although I wouldn't want to personalise my Nurburgring lap time as it wouldn't be that impressive... 

Like the idea of putting your own licence plate on it though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Careful Robbie, or I'll have to start charging for my time! 

It would help very much if it is as far removed as possible from the above, without losing the attraction to those interested.

In all honesty, even if it were exactly the same, I don't imagine you'd see anyone coming after you, especially for the volumes and profits we are talking about.

That said, it depends how cautious you are.

Use a different picture, change the wording substantially if you can.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I would say copy it completely and see what happens.

I would be surprised if Nissan would sanction such a silly response to such a small thing.

BTW I'll have one, if it's original.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

All info taken on board.



1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Ok guys
> 
> My design team is on this to recreate similar to the above pic :squintdan (please note: similar not a direct copy)
> 
> ...



Robbie,

I'm in DMG MY2010 reg ER59 GTR

Regards Marc


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

PS Are we going to update the performance figures to be accurate?


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Blade - Gunmetal Grey, will pm reg number (public forum, thieves may be looking!!)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Robbie,

Blade's car is an MY11.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> Robbie,
> 
> Blade's car is an MY11.


Yes it is. Your old one 

Shall I give you a paper cut and pour lemon juice on it?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Blade said:


> Blade - Gunmetal Grey, will pm reg number (public forum, thieves may be looking!!)


Indeed - horribly public those numbers plates when driving around though haha - sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

ROG350Z said:


> Indeed - horribly public those numbers plates when driving around though haha - sorry couldn't resist!


True, but massively reduced odds of organised criminals who WANT to steal a GTR seeing the number in the street compared to sticking it on here where they can just window shop!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Guys, don't underestimate the criminal mind. Given that we don't advocate putting up VRN's on the forum and it is strictly forbidden from the Was It You section, maybe best to get them taken off here and just PM them to Robbie? It's entirely up to you though.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Surely if this poster is being commissioned as a one off you could find a better picture - its not exactly a great image of the car imo


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Blade said:


> Yes it is. Your old one
> 
> Shall I give you a paper cut and pour lemon juice on it?


If you could remove the dagger from my back first, that would help!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

dont worry about copyright. no way they can/will sue... its total bollox and a complete waste of time for them.. plus if it is changed, then it becomes "personal" and you have done that by offering the reg plate option, which negates any legal "issues". 

but, in reality, to get sued by Nissan for copying (vaguely) a poster of your beloved car and personlisiing it... NO way hosay! imagine the bad press Nisaan would invite on its self.....

so i am defo in:-

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Live dangerously (don't you every time you put your right foot down?), go for it. I'm in:

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
__________________


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black- VM 1
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO 
9. *MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM 
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black - VM1
10.*MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
_______________


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Cheers mr Magic :thumbsup:


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm in,but as original if poss and only if there are no legal problems for you.If it has to be different,then my reg. no. is 5437 GNN.I am happy to pay any surcharge for shipping to Spain,just let me know.Thanks
Peter


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black - VM1
10.*MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM
11. Guyblue10 - DMG - D47 SUN
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black - VM1
10.*MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM
11. Guyblue10 - DMG - D47 SUN
12. PETERJH - 5437 GNN -
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

guyblue10 said:


> 1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
> 2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
> 3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
> 4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
> ...


Ill sort the £ wen I c u


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

manjit said:


> Ill sort the £ wen I c u


Your car is looking sexy in the corner of my unit dude :clap:


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

Vanos - DMG - PM


----------



## storm_nige (Aug 17, 2009)

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black - VM1
10.*MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM
11. Guyblue10 - DMG - D47 SUN
12. PETERJH - 5437 GNN -
13. storm_nige - white - F1 4 GTR
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black - VM1
10.*MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM
11. Guyblue10 - DMG - D47 SUN
12. PETERJH - 5437 GNN -
13. storm_nige - white - F1 4 GTR
14. vanos - DMG -
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Ive been erased


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by guyblue10 
1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black - VM1
10.*MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM
11. Guyblue10 - DMG - D47 SUN
12. PETERJH - 5437 GNN
13.Manjit- Black MY11- You have the reg 
14. storm_nige - white - F1 4 GTR
15. vanos - DMG -
16. vxrcymru Black- Will PM you reg
17.
18.
19.
20.

Manjit you are now back on


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by guyblue10 
1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black - VM1
10.*MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM
11. Guyblue10 - DMG - D47 SUN
12. PETERJH - 5437 GNN
13.Manjit- Black MY11- You have the reg 
14. storm_nige - white - F1 4 GTR
15. vanos - DMG -
16. vxrcymru Black- Will PM you reg
17. Henry 145 - H5LUM
18.
19.
20.

Manjit you are now back on


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I wonder if I can add fourtoes and MikeGTR on the list, on their behalf.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Originally Posted by guyblue10
1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black - VM1
10.*MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM
11. Guyblue10 - DMG - D47 SUN
12. PETERJH - 5437 GNN
13.Manjit- Black MY11- You have the reg
14. storm_nige - white - F1 4 GTR
15. vanos - DMG -
16. vxrcymru Black- Will PM you reg
17. Henry 145 - H5LUM
18. Steve & Scarlet - Obviously RED (the best colour on a Super car !)you know the Reg
19.
20.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Proof will be posted tomorrow guys but the bad news is it cant be a red car for one reason or another.

All other colours should be fine.

Robbie

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black - VM1
10.*MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM
11. Guyblue10 - DMG - D47 SUN
12. PETERJH - 5437 GNN
13.Manjit- Black MY11- You have the reg
14. storm_nige - white - F1 4 GTR
15. vanos - DMG -
16. vxrcymru Black- Will PM you reg
17. Henry 145 - H5LUM
18. Steve & Scarlet - Obviously RED (the best colour on a Super car !)you know the Reg
19.
20.
__________________


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL c'mon Robbie it aint April the first yet !!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Steve said:


> LOL c'mon Robbie it aint April the first yet !!


I will ask again and let you know when we talk tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by guyblue10
1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black - VM1
10.*MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM
11. Guyblue10 - DMG - D47 SUN
12. PETERJH - 5437 GNN
13.Manjit- Black MY11- You have the reg
14. storm_nige - white - F1 4 GTR
15. vanos - DMG -
16. vxrcymru Black- Will PM you reg
17. Henry 145 - H5LUM
18. Steve & Scarlet - Obviously RED (the best colour on a Super car !)you know the Reg
19. Monster GTR - Black - Reg WRE4D
20.


----------



## PhilP (Jan 3, 2010)

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black - VM1
10.*MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM
11. Guyblue10 - DMG - D47 SUN
12. PETERJH - 5437 GNN
13.Manjit- Black MY11- You have the reg
14. storm_nige - white - F1 4 GTR
15. vanos - DMG -
16. vxrcymru Black- Will PM you reg
17. Henry 145 - H5LUM
18. Steve & Scarlet - Obviously RED (the best colour on a Super car !)you know the Reg
19. Monster GTR - Black - Reg WRE4D
20. PhilP - DMG - Will PM Reg


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black - VM1
10.*MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM
11. Guyblue10 - DMG - D47 SUN
12. PETERJH - 5437 GNN
13.Manjit- Black MY11- You have the reg
14. storm_nige - white - F1 4 GTR
15. vanos - DMG -
16. vxrcymru Black- Will PM you reg
17. Henry 145 - H5LUM
18. Steve & Scarlet - Obviously RED (the best colour on a Super car !)you know the Reg
19. Monster GTR - Black - Reg WRE4D
20. PhilP - DMG - Will PM Reg
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

So, what was the outcome Robbie and did you get my PM ?


----------



## nicherotors (Jun 7, 2008)

1. Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black - VM1
10.*MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM
11. Guyblue10 - DMG - D47 SUN
12. PETERJH - 5437 GNN
13.Manjit- Black MY11- You have the reg
14. storm_nige - white - F1 4 GTR
15. vanos - DMG -
16. vxrcymru Black- Will PM you reg
17. Henry 145 - H5LUM
18. Steve & Scarlet - Obviously RED (the best colour on a Super car !)you know the Reg
19. Monster GTR - Black - Reg WRE4D
20. PhilP - DMG - Will PM Reg
21. Nicherotors - ultimate silver - will PM reg
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black - VM1
10.*MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM
11. Guyblue10 - DMG - D47 SUN
12. PETERJH - 5437 GNN
13.Manjit- Black MY11- You have the reg
14. storm_nige - white - F1 4 GTR
15. vanos - DMG -
16. vxrcymru Black- Will PM you reg
17. Henry 145 - H5LUM
18. Steve & Scarlet - Obviously RED (the best colour on a Super car !)you know the Reg
19. Monster GTR - Black - Reg WRE4D
20. PhilP - DMG - Will PM Reg
21. Nicherotors - ultimate silver - will PM reg
22. David Yu - matte Gun Metal - everyone knows the reg!
23.
24.
25.


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
5. CC - Limited Edition Titanium (not Brown..), original poster please! - Pm sent
6. nick the tubman - UMS - 73NC
7. Thunderball - Titanium Silver - F3 DGD
8. Robinh20mrv gray - V8MBO
9. *MAGIC* - black - VM1
10.*MrB* - DMG - Reg via PM
11. Guyblue10 - DMG - D47 SUN
12. PETERJH - 5437 GNN
13.Manjit- Black MY11- You have the reg
14. storm_nige - white - F1 4 GTR
15. vanos - DMG -
16. vxrcymru Black- Will PM you reg
17. Henry 145 - H5LUM
18. Steve & Scarlet - Obviously RED (the best colour on a Super car !)you know the Reg
19. Monster GTR - Black - Reg WRE4D
20. PhilP - DMG - Will PM Reg
21. Nicherotors - ultimate silver - will PM reg
22. David Yu - matte Gun Metal - everyone knows the reg!
23. David-R - storm white - DAV2S
24.
25.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok guys here is what we have:






























1 or more to follow no red as yet.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

sorry don t like them nothing like as good as the one on the first post


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

MARKEER35 said:


> sorry don t like them nothing like as good as the one on the first post


Just waiting to see if they can do that one


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

i would love the first one ,under perspex classy


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i would like one..

could i get one of my car if i sent a high res pic ?

also dont need any writing or maybe some txt so a custom one ?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> i would like one..
> 
> could i get one of my car if i sent a high res pic ?
> 
> also dont need any writing or maybe some txt so a custom one ?


I will ask the question mate.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> I will ask the question mate.


was thinking of something like this with my own txt for my workshop


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

email the pic to [email protected] and I will send it over to them.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

cool i willl get the copy from my photographer and shoot it over ;-)


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

I would be interested in using one of my photos too if it's possible.
Peter


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok I will talk to the print guys to get the requirements and let you all know on monday.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Sadly, I also prefer the first one (originally posted by me )... I think the text is lost in the right corner of the first that you posted.


----------



## PhilP (Jan 3, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> 1 or more to follow no red as yet.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.


Is the one to follow DMG?


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry, none of them were any good compared to the original


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

David-R said:


> Grahamc - Red - Nissan GTR
> 2. MarcR35GTR -DMG-ER59 GTR
> 3. Rog350z - Matte White - ROG 949Y
> 4. Blade - DMG - I have the reg.
> ...


Also would like one with my own pic, and without the detail writing


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Did this go anywhere or are we still waiting for 25 takers?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I will be updating this tomorrow as to where it is and whats needed.

Robbie


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Tomorrow never comes !!! LOL


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

Any pics of red ones?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

+ 1


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> Tomorrow never comes !!! LOL


so true


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Steve said:


> Tomorrow never comes !!! LOL


Neither does a nun you cheeky git


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok I need a high res pic of your personal car (2 meg + ) and I can have these printed that way everyone gets a pic of there own car and reg and there is no arguing over colours or my10/my11 pics.

[email protected]

Robbie


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

revival..

what was outcome ?


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

can no one talk to nissan about using the orginal one ? why would they have a problem with it , its just another adverstisment for the GTR , 

or am i missing something 

regards

dominic


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I never got a response from Middlehurst...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Get christmas out of the way and I will start a fresh thread for those wanting a pic of there own car blown up to A0 size.

Robbie


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

i would have one aswell for workshop


----------

